# My favourite picture - so far



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

This is my favourite picture .. It's not just my passion but one that will continue on...


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Its so nice to see you enjoying your new mice


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Mice breeding = my retirement plan...

LOL.


----------

